# Pictures of my Kenya...everyone swears she's a wolf



## freki (Aug 30, 2007)

Here's a few pictures of my dog Kenya. I adopted her from an animal shelter a little over 6 months ago. She's a very well behaved dog and so far I have seen no indications that she's a hybrid, although going out in public you would think otherwise. I personally think she's an Akita Shepard/Norwegian Elkhound mix. What do you guys think?


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

I think she's a wolf.  
What a pretty dog.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Mm, I'd be more inclined to say breed mix rather then wolf. Especially with so many breeds out there that carry similar characteristics.

Pretty girl .


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe she is a malamute?

She is a nice looking dog though!


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

Most of the time you can tell for sure but you could have a wolf mix she sure looks it. 
But is a very good looking dog maybe you could contact some rescues that work with wolf mixes and see what they think good luck glad you rescued


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh WOW  Kenya is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow she is beautiful!


----------



## Sweet226 (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow she is very pretty. But I have to say, she looks just like a wolf! If I saw her running around outside, I would definately be a little alarmed.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a picture in my livingroom of 2 wolves.....not a drawing but and actual close up photograph. And She looks just like them. The V shaped muzzle, that slant to the eyes, the coloring. Whata Awesome Dog!!!


----------



## freki (Aug 30, 2007)

Sweet226 said:


> Wow she is very pretty. But I have to say, she looks just like a wolf! If I saw her running around outside, I would definately be a little alarmed.


Haha...sometimes I let her out and watch people just to see how they react. Alarm is a pretty common reaction. She's friendly as can be though and they always end up loving her.

Here's some more pics of her playing outside.


----------



## Shell&Jas (Jul 4, 2007)

hehe, i love that you try to freak people out with her. She's gorgeous! My money would be that she has wolf in her.


----------



## freki (Aug 30, 2007)

Shell&Jas said:


> hehe, i love that you try to freak people out with her..


Eh, it's cheap entertainment


----------



## DozerDogg (Jun 8, 2007)

She is beautiful, that's no question but I can see Elk Hound in her. We had one for 8 years or so and the face and set of her ears reminds me of Apollo. Either way she's gorgeous, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow, those pics defiantly make her look like a wolf. That would scare to crap out of me if I was walking down the street and your "dog" comes up and starts licking my hand. 

But are you sure you didn't just adopt a tame wolf?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

If I saw that dog walking around, I would more then likly freak. She looks a lot like a wolf. Beautiful dog...


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Your dog is so beautiful! I think the only animal that I love as much as dogs and cats are the wolves. Kenya is so pretty and if I saw her outside running off leash I would be on my toes and amazed at the same time. But if she was on leash I wouldnt be on my toes but still very amazed!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

She doesn't really look like a wolf to me. So many breeds can look pretty similar to wolves (huskies, malamutes, akitas, elkhounds, etc. etc.). I definitely see elkhound and a whole lot of I don't know what else, but not sure I really see wolf. I see more a mix of arctic breeds.

In terms of temperament and personality, do you see any hints of wolf? This might be the best way to tell.


----------



## freki (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks all! The only real hint I see of wolf in her personality is her hunting instinct...she likes to stalk things. She never hurts anything though...she's VERY cautious with her teeth. She's also very independant and very intelligent, to the point of thinking and acting logically as a human would, but from what I've read these could also be attributed to the elkhound/german shepard.


----------



## Claf (Aug 8, 2007)

Shes so cool looking!


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

She's beautiful!


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

We went to our cabin in the UP of Michigan in winter couple years ago. I was walking Sammy way down are trail to our sauna. Then we hear something moving in all the dead bushes. I walked over to it and a squrriel ran away. A few minutes later I heard something behind me and I thought it was another squrriel. So I turned around and saw a wolf just standing up looking at us down the trail. I was in shock when I saw him, he was gorgeous with snow on his face and all ( after I crapped my pants). He or she looked just like that. Sammy was just starring at it and he finally lunged at it and it ran away. Then later that winter we saw a bear near the trail, and Sammy ran away from me lol probably thinking ( I dont have to outrun the bear, I have to outrun you). Ive never been so scared in my life lol


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

I love the coloration of the dog, very beautiful.


----------



## freki (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah I've seen many wolves in the wild. I live pretty close to Yellowstone National Park and my family and I used to take trips there a few times a month, before it got so commercialized and regulated. They are beautiful creatures to behold in nature, and a lot less scary than most people make them out to be.

Growing up we lived out in the country kind of on the Snake River. We always had coyotes and mountain lions in our back yard, so I'm used to those uncomfortable encounters with big scary animals haha.


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

Around our cabin we've seen, moose, bears, deer, wolves, foxes, coyotes, and a VERY VERY RARE sighting of a black panther in our backyard. Only a few left in Michigan, I must say the moose are the scariest becuase they charge fast


----------



## freki (Aug 30, 2007)

And the moose are huge...and aggressive. A sighting of a black mountain lion? That IS very rare...good find .

We get all those in Idaho too...makes for a bad mix in the ER when all the tourists come during the summer..."Oh lets see how close we can get to this buffalo to take a picture"...DOH


----------



## mr boots (Jan 1, 2007)

grandmothers rescue , wolf dog and education, [url ]www.grandmothersrecuecenter.com she might be able to help she has beautiful wolf dogs hope this helps mr boots


----------



## freki (Aug 30, 2007)

Those are some beautiful animals, boots, thanks for sharing!


----------



## broox159 (Sep 4, 2007)

Utonagan springs to mind...they are bred from Alaskan Malamutes, GSD and Siberian Huskies to get them to look as much like a wolf, but without the wolf charicteristics.


----------



## Aussiefan (Jan 21, 2007)

WOW! Very cool looking dog. I would very much be inclined to say there is a little wolf in your dog.


----------



## freki (Aug 30, 2007)

broox159 said:


> Utonagan springs to mind...they are bred from Alaskan Malamutes, GSD and Siberian Huskies to get them to look as much like a wolf, but without the wolf charicteristics.


Do you have any pictures of this breed? I'd be interested to see it.


----------

